# Phone Interview with Estee Lauder or Lancome



## Sharlene Hodsdon (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello, I'm trying to get a beauty advisor position at Palais Royal, I was told that either Estee Lauder or Lancome would be calling be via telephone. Has anyone ever had a interview over the phone with either of theses companies and what can I expect??

Please help

Sharlene


----------

